#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Свет мудрости", том 1

## Пэма Бэнза

В издательстве "Уддияна" вышла новая книга: "Свет мудрости", том 1.
В книге содержится коренной текст Падмасамбхавы Ламрим еше нингпо ("Сущность мудрости устных наставлений по стадиям пути"), комментарий Джамгон Конгтрула "Свет мудрости", а также примечания Джамьянг Драгпы "Вступая на путь мудрости", записанные Джокябом Ринпоче, равно как и примечания Дилго Кенце Ринпоче и Тулку Ургена Ринпоче.
Спрашивайте в магазинах города! :Embarrassment: 
Издание второго тома запланировано на следующий год.

----------

Asanga (30.06.2010), Legba (24.06.2010), sherab (30.06.2010), Вангдраг (24.06.2010), Марина В (26.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.06.2010)

----------


## sherab

О "Свете Мудрости" можно почитать тут: http://www.dharmawiki.ru

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (16.06.2011)

----------


## Клим Самгин

http://dharma.ru/details/1338

----------

